# Worried I will get upset in the scan.



## MamaHix1409

We have an early gender scan on Saturday and I am so wanting a girl. 
I have my little boy, and I adore the bones of him, I wouldn't change him for the world (except perhaps install a volume button!) but DH has said that this is the last one. He wants no more than two children. 

I am almost desperate for a girl, and knowing that this is the last attempt I am worried that I will break down in the scan if I'm told it's a boy. 

How do I control my emotions? I know it's a rediculous question. 

Does anyone have any words of wisdom, or stories of their experience that they wouldn't mind sharing with me? Xx


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Private gender scan technicians see disappointment all the time. When we had our gender scan last time I was disappointed, not cause I didn't want a girl but because I would of preferred a boy and in honestly I faked the happiness until I got to the car and then I cried but I was soon over it and excited about my little girl. My OH didn't try and hide it, and his face dropped when they said girl and had made no secret for the 16 weeks before that he wanted a boy. I think before you go in you have to prepare yourself to the fact the baby could be a boy, think of how close two boys would be and think of the positives so if they say boy you can accept the news graciously there and then have a cry behind the scenes if you need too. This time I am thinking about asking them to write down the gender on a piece of paper so I can find out in private. I have said to myself my baby WILL be a girl again since TTC but I would still rather not have my response watched cause I know I will love the baby whatever and don't want to be judged for the initial disappointment! So maybe that could be an idea for you?


----------



## mumandco

We have 3 boys and paid to have an early gender scan this time..I did not allow myself for one second believe it was a girl..when I had day dreams about the scan it was being told it was a boy and practicing how I would react. As it turns out baby was a girl and I cried which was not what I was expecting my response to being told it was a girl.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

If you're worried about keeping composure in the scan room then perhaps get the tech to write it down on paper, put it in an envelope then straight after you could go to somewhere quiet and find out just the 2 of you? X


----------



## george83

mumandco said:


> We have 3 boys and paid to have an early gender scan this time..I did not allow myself for one second believe it was a girl..when I had day dreams about the scan it was being told it was a boy and practicing how I would react. As it turns out baby was a girl and I cried which was not what I was expecting my response to being told it was a girl.

I practise my reaction to being told boy for a fourth time and I'm not even pregnant - this gender disappointment is making me crazy!


----------



## donnarobinson

I had a early gender scan with my last baby the room was dark it's a good job really as I cried as soon as the scan began I seen he was a boy right away . I couldn't even enjoy the scan I cried more when I left the room I badly wanted a girl I have three boys . I got over it within a hour and he's the most amazing little boy ever .c


----------



## Misscalais

I hope you hear girl. We were only meant to have 2, 1st was a boy and i had no preference as i wanted boys and girls. Well 2nd was a boy, i wasn't as disappointed as i thought id be. We ended up having another bubba 4 years later, another boy. ( after 2 miscarriages ) and oh boy was a disappointed it was another boy. I cried in the bathroom at the place. I was happy 4 a healthy baby but i desperately wanted a girl. By the time my due date rolled around i was ok. It was instant love ( and soooo much guilt ) once i held him. Was still sad i wasn't going to have a daughter.
When DS 3 was 14 months old we somehow had a slip up and got pregnant with number 4. My feelings were an absolute nightmare up until my scan. To my disbelief i was told girl. 
Didn't quite believe it until she was born though.
I love all my children equally but its totally ok to feel disappointed x


----------



## MamaHix1409

Thank you all so much for your replies, I hopefully find out in 45 minutes :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope all went well X


----------



## donnarobinson

Misscalais said:


> I hope you hear girl. We were only meant to have 2, 1st was a boy and i had no preference as i wanted boys and girls. Well 2nd was a boy, i wasn't as disappointed as i thought id be. We ended up having another bubba 4 years later, another boy. ( after 2 miscarriages ) and oh boy was a disappointed it was another boy. I cried in the bathroom at the place. I was happy 4 a healthy baby but i desperately wanted a girl. By the time my due date rolled around i was ok. It was instant love ( and soooo much guilt ) once i held him. Was still sad i wasn't going to have a daughter.
> When DS 3 was 14 months old we somehow had a slip up and got pregnant with number 4. My feelings were an absolute nightmare up until my scan. To my disbelief i was told girl.
> Didn't quite believe it until she was born though.
> I love all my children equally but its totally ok to feel disappointed x


Congratulations on ur little girl I had followed your pregnancy . Bet it's so lovely finally having your girl . I love stories like yours even tho I am a tiny bit jealous lol X


----------



## MamaHix1409

Thank you all so much for all of your reassurance. It's official, we are expecting a girl! I am so very happy &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;

https://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm212/emmipez1989/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsr4ajyufa.jpeg

https://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm212/emmipez1989/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsht9g5laj.jpeg


----------



## Isme

That is wonderful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Brilliant news:happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrats X


----------



## george83

Congratulations x x


----------

